# CAR & SOUND Cologne, Germany 2009



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

This years Car + Sound will be in Cologne instead of Sinsheim. The english link is Here This is a 2 hour drive from me but should be a good show! Hope to see other US Military there. For anyone that follows Bass Race, The Big Oki, Michael Muller will have the TÜRANN there.


----------

